# ATF Form 1



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

If someone wanted to make an SBR out of one of the AK type "pistols", how long does it normally take for the forms to come back approved?


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Don't quote me on this but from what I have heard its taking 9 months to a year.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I have been hearing the same lately.. I know someone that waited 14 months.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

WTF? Seriously? It takes a freakin year for some hack to read a piece of paper that I paid $200 for to stamp it?


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

keith9365 said:


> WTF? Seriously? It takes a freakin year for some hack to read a piece of paper that I paid $200 for to stamp it?


Welcome to the federal govt.!


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Just curious, what are you wantin a sbr for? I am all for them, they have a purpose. Especially in vehicles and clearin rooms. A sbr with a can is great in certain circumstances.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I always wanted an SBR like a Krinkov for the firepower that comes in a small package. I think it would be just the thing for the truck or house. My FAL is a little much for that. I think the main reason I want one is they look cool and chicks dig em! I guess I'll give up on that idea. Im not paying that much money and waiting a year for special agent Luquisha Washington to get off her ass and sign off on it.


----------

